
Shouting CEO, changing rules: inside Tesla's Model 3-building sprint - callwaiting
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-factory/shouting-ceo-changing-rules-inside-teslas-model-3-building-sprint-idUSKBN1JT0CQ?il=0
======
bambamboom
I don't like Muslims for various reasons, the biggest of which is his claims
about self driving which are PR which will actually hurt his customers.

But hating on him for what has little to do with regular customers makes me
wonder if there is a concerted effort to bring him down. I'm old enough to
have seen NY TIMES publish ads for IBM and Apple in return favourable
coverage.

I'd wish somebody would shit on Musk for the safety concerns and about how his
self-driving claims are hurting his stupid fanboys. But I hope people will
leave him alone regarding his aggressive manufacturing claims and practises (I
realize that pre-orderers were let down but that's not much of a big deal). If
anything there are lessons to be learnt here and respect to be shown to a man
trying to do something new

